# Anyone using a salt spreader on your Jeep Wrangler?



## ken643

I was wondering if any one is using a salt spreader on their Jeep wrangler? If so, what brand? Trailer hitch type I assume? weight issues? like it?
thanks
Ken


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ken643;1568333 said:


> I was wondering if any one is using a salt spreader on their Jeep wrangler? If so, what brand? Trailer hitch type I assume? weight issues? like it?
> thanks
> Ken


I just bought the Fisher 500 this season. Used it twice, I love it. Mounts right into my Class IV hitch. Hold about 350 pounds, and the unit probably weighs 60 pounds. I bought one of those hitch extenders so I didn't have to take my spare off. The pic attached isn't the best, but you get the idea.


----------



## ken643

P&M Landscaping;1568546 said:


> I just bought the Fisher 500 this season. Used it twice, I love it. Mounts right into my Class IV hitch. Hold about 350 pounds, and the unit probably weighs 60 pounds. I bought one of those hitch extenders so I didn't have to take my spare off. The pic attached isn't the best, but you get the idea.


Thanks for posting, I was considering it, I have a had a few requests for salt, not sure its enough for the investment. but then again if I offer it others may want it. Thanks again, looks like it hadles the unit well. I saw the fisher 1000 but looks like it might be to large for a wrangler.


----------



## theplowmeister

I tried to offer salt/sand Out of 80 customers only 3 wanted it. not worth the investment for your rig. I did get a walk behind spreader this year, so far no one has wanted salt or sand


----------



## basher

I've set a couple 4 cb ft snoway spreaders on wranglers.


----------



## klshelley

I have a swisher,only thing I don't like you have to get out pull gate for salt to start coming out. if customer has bags of salt on site works better for jeep,you can't carry alot of salt in jeep.


----------



## ppandr

Ken....used to run a buyers( the 600 pound one) on a yj I had. Never filled it up all the way but out of 75 drives we ended up with a dozen or so that wanted salt. Was around $600 per event....easy money after plowing. Had a soft top on it so we could reach in after zipping up window.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ken643;1568889 said:


> Thanks for posting, I was considering it, I have a had a few requests for salt, not sure its enough for the investment. but then again if I offer it others may want it. Thanks again, looks like it hadles the unit well. I saw the fisher 1000 but looks like it might be to large for a wrangler.


Ken,

I picked up the Western 1000 unit brand new over the summer for $380 off CL. Thought I could maybe use it on the Jeep, but the unit was just too large. Covered the tail lights, etc. I sold that unit for a nice payup and bought this 500 used. Much better fit for the Jeep. I need to order a vibrator for it so I can fill my hopper before I head out to plow then no need to try and store bags in the jeep, etc.


----------



## cjshloman

been wanting one of these too. would love to see and hear more from users


----------



## ken643

P&M Landscaping;1570358 said:


> Ken,
> 
> I picked up the Western 1000 unit brand new over the summer for $380 off CL. Thought I could maybe use it on the Jeep, but the unit was just too large. Covered the tail lights, etc. I sold that unit for a nice payup and bought this 500 used. Much better fit for the Jeep. I need to order a vibrator for it so I can fill my hopper before I head out to plow then no need to try and store bags in the jeep, etc.


Thanks for the info :salute:


----------



## corbel

I went with a snowex 375 and made a custom mount to hook it to where the spare goes on the tailgate door. It's like a custom swing away now. I can load about 10-12 bags in the back. I made a wood salt box that I swap in for winter to replace back seats (try to keep as much salt in it as possible but there seems to be a ripped bag in every pallet). As I got more accounts its became a problem so I stash salt at different locations so I can make it thru the route. The 375 is small but still better than slinging rock by hand. Sometimes I mix cc and rock so I get better coverage. Salting has been the only down side to running the jeep vs the pick ups. It's tough to beat the maneuverability of these vehicles and we do a bunch of smaller commercial lots so its almost a necessary evil.


----------



## ducaticorse

theplowmeister;1568994 said:


> I tried to offer salt/sand Out of 80 customers only 3 wanted it. not worth the investment for your rig. I did get a walk behind spreader this year, so far no one has wanted salt or sand


So just because your customers don't want salt, that means the op's customers don't want salt either? I live in MA and everyone of my customers gets salt.

TG salters are a novel idea, but I do all mine with a bucket and gloved hands or shovel except for my largest lots which I use a separate truck for all together.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Second on the Snowex 375, great product! :waving: ussmileyflag


----------



## theplowmeister

ducaticorse;1576221 said:


> So just because your customers don't want salt, that means the op's customers don't want salt either? I live in MA and everyone of my customers gets salt.
> 
> TG salters are a novel idea, but I do all mine with a bucket and gloved hands or shovel except for my largest lots which I use a separate truck for all together.


I never said the OP's customers dont want salt.

I just gave MY experience with residential customers and salt


----------



## ducaticorse

theplowmeister;1576745 said:


> I never said the OP's customers dont want salt.
> 
> I just gave MY experience with residential customers and salt


In your original post, you said that the op buying a spreader would be a waste of money. That was what I was referring to. Maybe I interpreted in wrong?

You wrote

"I tried to offer salt/sand Out of 80 customers only 3 wanted it. not worth the investment for your rig. I did get a walk behind spreader this year, so far no one has wanted salt or sand "


----------

